# Steuersatzmontage bei Ironhorse Sunday



## da_chris (3. Januar 2008)

hy,

hab mal ne frage wegen zum einbau vom fsa orbit cf carbon steuersatz. 
muss mann zwischen der oberen steuersatzabdeckung und dem oberen lagersatz spacer einlegen und wenn ja wie viele?

denn bei mir ist seit der letzten montage ein kleiner spalt zwischen abdeckung und lagersatz, wahrscheinlich weil zu viele bzw zu breite spacer eingebaut wurden.

mfg
christian

*


----------



## oBATMANo (3. Januar 2008)

2-3 FSA micro spacer werden benötigt

Die Carbonkappe kannst übrigens weglassen und somit Bauhöhe sparen.
Die ist eigentlich nur Optik. Wirklich schützen tut die nix.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## da_chris (3. Januar 2008)

wie ist es dann mit dem schutz vor staub und feuchtigkeit wenn man die abdeckung weg lässt, dann sind ja die lager offen oder nicht???

*


----------



## oBATMANo (3. Januar 2008)

Schau Dir die Abdeckung mal genau an. Die deckt eigentlich nich viel ab.
Außerdem hast doch nen gedichtetes Industrielager im Steuersatz.
So gut wie die Carbonmütze dichtet auch die Gabelkrone ab.


----------



## oBATMANo (24. Januar 2008)

Was ich ganz vergas.
Der Steuersatz ist noch unten eh offen. Also warum oben extra abdichten?
Unten fliegt weit aus mehr Dreck rum und oben kann man ohne Kappe die Brücke direkt drauf schieben.


----------



## cubebiker (16. März 2008)

Hab da auch mal ne Frage: Spricht eigentlich irgendwas dagegen in die e13 Reducer einen Chris King No Threadset einzubauen? Frage mich das weil es keiner macht.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (17. März 2008)

Der Reducer reduziert den Steuerrohrdurchmesser von 1.5 auf 1.18 - somit kann jeder X-beliebige Steuersatz reingebaut werden, auch ein CK.

Weshalb das niemand macht weis ich nicht.

Mein FSA Carbon ist leicht und funktioniert - ich hab keinen Grund umzubauen und selbst wenn dann werde ich mich wohl eher für einen Reset entscheiden. Die sind von der Qualität her keinesfalls schlechter!!


----------



## Kettenbeißer (19. März 2008)

Die Reduzierhülsen sind quasi ein integrierter Steuersatz, d.h. die Lager werden direkt in die Hülsen gelegt und es kann losgehen. Wenn man einen anderen Steuersatz fahren will, muss man erst die Hülsen ausschlagen und einen Reduziersteuersatz einpressen.


----------



## Kettenbeißer (21. März 2008)

Kettenbeißer schrieb:


> Die Reduzierhülsen sind quasi ein integrierter Steuersatz, d.h. die Lager werden direkt in die Hülsen gelegt und es kann losgehen. Wenn man einen anderen Steuersatz fahren will, muss man erst die Hülsen ausschlagen und einen Reduziersteuersatz einpressen.



...oder Reduzierhülsen einpressen, in die dann ein normaler Steuersatz eingepresst werden kann.


----------



## cubebiker (25. März 2008)

Hallo,

mein Rahmen ist nun endlich da. Allerdings wurden keine Microspacer mitgeliefert. Wo bekomme ich die Dinger her? Also ich meine schnell ;-)
Danke!


----------



## oBATMANo (26. März 2008)

In Fahrradshop gehen und bestellen.
Evtl. hat http://www.bike-components.de/ welche auf Lager.
-> http://bike-components.de/catalog/F...rsatz?osCsid=12a8ea05b2d75ff87db3968e4c182cff

Bekommst halt nur im 10er Pack. Brauchen tust eigentlich nur zwei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubebiker (27. März 2008)

Ja die Tour durch die Radläden habe ich hinter mir... 
Keiner hat diese Dinger und zehn wollte ich nicht bestellen. Aber dann hat eben ein sehr netter Händler seinen Hope Steuersatz auseinander genommen. Siehe da, da sind auch welche drin. Hat er mir in die Hand gedrückt und ich bin Happy! Ohne die Kappe sieht die Steuerzentrale seltsam aus, auch wenn ich stark bezweifle, das das Ding irgendwas dichtet, aber dazu hat ja oben schon jemand was geschrieben...
Nu isses feddich das Pferdchen und das Ladegayrät meiner Nikon hat die Grätsche gemacht. Fotos dauern also noch.


----------



## derpedda (27. März 2008)

cubebiker schrieb:


> ... Fotos dauern also noch.


----------



## TZR (8. September 2008)

Was haben denn diese Mikrospacer für eine Dicke?
Warum bleibt da unten ein Spalt zwischen Gabelkonus und Lager? Falsch machen kann man ja nichts. Aber 1 mm ist das bestimmt, eher mehr. Habt ihr das auch alle?


----------



## cubebiker (8. September 2008)

Ich habe diesen Spalt, etwas kleiner auch. Aber wer hat denn bei Dir an dem Rahmen rumgeprügelt. Da sind Kerben drin, die da nicht reingehören. Die Microspacer sind soweit ich mich erinnern kann 0,1mm.


----------



## TZR (8. September 2008)

Hm, bei 0,2 mm fällt selbst fertigen wohl weg.
Die Kerben sehen hier viel schlimmer aus als sie sind. Wer das war, kann ich dir nicht sagen.


----------



## TZR (10. September 2008)

Ich habe mir jetzt doch einfach irgendeinen Ring gedreht. Die Dicke habe ich nicht nachgemessen, vielleicht so 0,5 mm. Jedenfalls klemmt die Kappe nicht und vielleicht dichtet die Dichtung auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joe Paluza (13. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,


Ich habe jetzt auch ein Iron Horse rahmen und bei mir is dass selbe problem: Spalt zwischen Gabelkonus und unterem Lager.

Meine Fragen: 
                   Kann ich dass so mit dem Spalt fahren ???
                   Und wo kommen die Micro spacer hin ??? mir fällt kein sinvoller Platz ein!


Achja und bei meiner Carbonabdeckkappe Steht Cane Creek drauf ??? sehr Komisch !!!



Gruß Joe


----------



## TZR (13. Dezember 2008)

Das mit dem Spalt ist dann eben einfach so. Spacer kommen unter die Carbonkappe, damit die Kappe nicht klemmt beim Einstellen des Steuersatzes. Halt soviele, daß kein Spalt unter der Gummidichtung bleibt. (Gilt für die FSA-Kappe)


----------



## Captor_of_Sin (10. Oktober 2009)

Hallo 
hab mir auch ein Sunday zugelegt, wollte heute den steuersatz einbauen oder besser gesagt die lager in die e13 reducer caps einpressen und habe festgestellt das ich die Lager mit dem Montagewerkzeug nur bündig zu dem reducer cap einpressen kann da das werkzeug dann am reducer cap ansetzt jedoch liegt dann die untere fase des lagers nicht in der Fase vom reducer cap.

Wie habt ihr denn die Lager in die Caps eingepresst ?


----------



## TZR (11. Oktober 2009)

Captor_of_Sin schrieb:


> Wie habt ihr denn die Lager in die Caps eingepresst ?



Bis zum Anschlag reingekloppt. Blieb ein kleiner Rand, der noch übersteht, also noch nichtmal ganz bündig. Die Fase der Caps geht zumindest bei meinen Caps viel weiter als die des Lagers. Das wirkt dann evtl. nur so, als ob das Lager noch tiefer sitzen könnte.

Bild?


----------



## Captor_of_Sin (11. Oktober 2009)

Hatte es beim Fahrradladen gehabt die hatten nicht so wirklich den schimmer beim einpressen 
hast du deine einfach mitm Hammer reingekloppt ?
hab hier mal nen Bild davon gemacht
von innen sieht es so aus als wenn er noch nen ganzes stück tiefer könnte wegen der Fase wie du meintest


----------



## TZR (11. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab das zwar schon 3 mal gemacht, aber ich weiß nicht mehr, wie. War kein so großer Akt, daß ich mir das gemerkt habe. Evtl. hab ich einfach irgendwas gerades draufgelegt und draufgekloppt.
Sieht dann so ähnlich aus wie bei dir. Evtl. minimal weiter drinnen, aber das muss nichts heißen.


----------



## Captor_of_Sin (29. Oktober 2009)

So wo ich jetzt alle Teile endlich habe wollte ich heut die gabel einbauen und als ich den steuersatz festgezogen habe konnte ich meine gabel schwer drehen ich habe 2 microspacer runtergepackt also alles was ich bekommen habe aber es klemmt immer noch habe mal einen normalen spacer runter gepackt um zu schauen ob das auch wirklich daran liegt.

Wieviel microspacer habt ihr beim cane creek steuersatz drunter ?

Hat irgendwer eine Langzeiterfahrung der ohne die abdeckkappe fährt ??? 

Wär nett wenn ihr mir helfen könntet


----------



## TZR (30. Oktober 2009)

Captor_of_Sin schrieb:


> habe mal einen normalen spacer runter gepackt um zu schauen ob das auch wirklich daran liegt.



Und was ist dabei rausgekommen?


----------



## Captor_of_Sin (30. Oktober 2009)

Dann lief es einwandfrei, also es muss an den microspacern liegen habe 2 stück mitgeliefert bekommen


----------

